# Best Pet Store in Dubai



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Fellas, 

I am new to Dubai and have just got a job. My two cats will be arriving via air cargo end of Nov (I want to set my accommodation and other stuff before they arrive). I want to buy new stuff for them such as Scratch posts, Cat Tree, food and accessories. Please let me know the best place to buy all these stuff.

Thanking in advance for your advice.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Food - supermarkets & vets
Bedding, toys etc - supermarkets, vets, Ace


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Petzone beside Mazaya Centre on SZR has a good selection of beds and scratching posts, etc, upstairs. Pets Plus opposite Oasis Centre on SZR has some stuff too.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Also Google Homely Petz. It is an online store with a good selection. I received good service from them. They also do pet sitting services.


----------



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks to all for guiding me.


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit (Sep 7, 2013)

*Rabbit feed and gear*

Hello, this is a related question. Has anyone seen a pet store in Dubai that sells hay, rodent feed and play pens? a puppy variety might do. I am bringing my rabbit with me to Dubai shortly and we will nee to restock with all things bunny very quickly or he might get rather hungry.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't like using pet stores as they sell live animals so this encourages the puppy mills. I use dubaipetfood.com deliver to your door. Brilliant!


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you. That's very handy as I can probably ore-arrange a delivery


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit (Sep 7, 2013)

I used them and they delivered less than 12 hours after delivery on a weekend. COD is great as I'm not fully set up here yet. Happy rabbit.


----------

